# 1981 Schwinn King Sting



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

My 81 King Sting 5 setup as a single. It rides super sweet.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice build!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks too nice to ride!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Wrong forum, but very nice!


----------



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> Wrong forum, but very nice!


Why is that?

Thanks for the positive comments


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Man, my heart is all a flutter over that bike. Super nice!


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> Wrong forum, but very nice!


The King Sting was essentially one of Schwinn's early attempts at mountain bike, preceded by the Spitfire 5/Klunker 5. It's very much on topic for this forum, IMO.


----------



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

cousineddie said:


> The King Sting was essentially one of Schwinn's early attempts at mountain bike, preceded by the Spitfire 5/Klunker 5. It's very much on topic for this forum, IMO.


Thanks man, someone knows their stuff.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

cousineddie said:


> The King Sting was essentially one of Schwinn's early attempts at mountain bike, preceded by the Spitfire 5/Klunker 5. It's very much on topic for this forum, IMO.


Actually the King Sting 5 was to the King Sting as the Manta Ray was to the Stingray - an attempt by Schwinn to enlarge their market by producing a bike of a style that was currently fashionable that appealed to an older age group, anyone who thinks that bike shares more genes with a mountain bike than it does with a BMX is delusional. H-bar, straight blade fork, MX caliper brakes, plastic saddle, coloured tires - you wouldn't have found those things on too many early MTBs, but you would have found them on pretty much every BMX. I actually really like the bike, as i like all early 80s BMXs, but it's place on a vintage MTB forum is questionable.


----------



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

We all love bikes and I am just sharing my version. 

The original kings had a padded Avocet seat

I'm just into the BMX style of it more than the 5 and 10 speeds


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> Actually the King Sting 5 was to the King Sting as the Manta Ray was to the Stingray - an attempt by Schwinn to enlarge their market by producing a bike of a style that was currently fashionable that appealed to an older age group, anyone who thinks that bike shares more genes with a mountain bike than it does with a BMX is delusional. H-bar, straight blade fork, MX caliper brakes, plastic saddle, coloured tires - you wouldn't have found those things on too many early MTBs, but you would have found them on pretty much every BMX. I actually really like the bike, as i like all early 80s BMXs, but it's place on a vintage MTB forum is questionable.


After researching a few Klunker builds, I believe that all 26" bmx from the late 70's and early 80's had a huge impact on the progression of MTB's. For starters just look at the hoops that were made available from Ukai and Araya. Ask LazyRacer here on VRC about his Champion Cruiser converted to an early mtb. Tange, Cook Bros. etc..................


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*King Sting*

























​


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Classy build. That looks fun


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Not enough seat post showing on that bike.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

cousineddie said:


> The King Sting was essentially one of Schwinn's early attempts at mountain bike, preceded by the Spitfire 5/Klunker 5. It's very much on topic for this forum, IMO.


In the 1982 catalog, the King Stings (along with the heavier Sidewinders) were marketed as all terrain (I think their wording was "rough terrain") bicycles. Remember, Schwinn thought this sport was just a passing "fad" so they used what was already in their parts bin rather than coming up with mountain bike specific components. The big changes for 82' were the Suntour AG gearing with a 38 tooth "granny" gear, skinwall Maximizer tires instead of the heavy Studded Balloon gumwalls and the addition of a 10 speed model.

These bikes didn't come through with colored tires and plastic saddles but many owners added them later on.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

here' mine. I've ridden it in the mountains so in my book, that makes it a mountain bike.


----------



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool!!!


----------



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

I forgot that I had this, just to add to the discussion.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

oldschoolcolo said:


> ​


Clean. Love the stem. My favorite of all time.


----------



## Dutch Diablo (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, those looks so cool, I'm all in the very early MTB's lately (and looking for a pre-war Swinn to build a klunker), so very interested in these BMX style bikes. 

BTW, I saw a 29-er BMX today on Ebay, that is weird!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've ridden mine many miles on trails then I found a old pair of red snakebellies and went out on the dirt. That was an adventure for sure, the old sidewalls blew out and now it's sitting until I can find something else cool looking and cheap to slap on there. I need to dig it out again.


----------



## bicycleguy111 (Jan 23, 2010)

the king sting is one of the best riding bikes, i love my single speed. I just picked up a five speed frame, and a set of ukai rims. Im thinkin campy high flange hubs, some new ruber, a 80s sugino crank, suntour ag derailluers/ shifters and new skull skate cruiser bars! cant wait!


----------



## KrisKringle (Mar 17, 2011)

where did you get the red sneaks ? I have found a site with red dia compe III clones, but those are sweet


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have some red comp 3 copies on there now. 26 x 1.75 they roll great, hook well but are small so you feel the bumps more...20 bucks each from porchop bmx...


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

bicycleguy111 said:


> the king sting is one of the best riding bikes,


Wow, yours must ride a lot better than mine then. It's fun to play around on every once in a while, but I never thought of it as a good riding bike. 
Anyway, here's mine (originally posted Here )


----------



## Klunker-Kid (Mar 8, 2011)

These things are cool!


----------



## bicycleguy111 (Jan 23, 2010)

i just finished my five speed, ukai rims (anodize stripped and rim surface brushed out and clear coated) with campy low flange hubs, i sanded the frame down to bare metal, polished out the brazing and clear coated it. the bike looks and rides great, i also have a single speed, both are my favorite bikes of all time


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had mine since ~1982, When i moved to DC, I spray bombed the entire bike flat black

This maybe my summer restoration project, mine has red rims and a titron Magnesium front hub, from my old OM Flyer. I learned to endo on my KIngsting with MX1000 brakes.

King Stings were strong frames and they had enough rear clearance to run 2.25s. The schwinn fork was not up to stairway jumping and after mine bent, I upgraded to a Cooks Racing fork. Randy Moore and Bill Grove used the King Sting frame as a design study for the Grove Innovations Hardcore.


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

Revive an old thread
King Sting Style.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Such a cool looking bike! Thanks for sharing


----------

